# Hello from the East Coast



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Try out the Yes Basic. It's a mid flex (maybe softer depending on what size you get) camber board with some uplift toward the nose and tail. Camber will get your riding skills in order, good edge hold and give your ollies some extra pop, while the board is still loose and fun. Awesome park/mountain, even powder board with the rocker at the tips. True twin so you can start riding switch more easily.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, try a camber(-based) board. Totally different feel from a rocker, which the edge hold will be better on the ice we get more in the east cost. Also consider a magnetraction or equivalent.

Check out burton's schedule for demo days and see which one you can make.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

